
Mac small business share nearly triples over the summer - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/11/25/mac_small_business_share_nearly_triples_over_the_summer.html
======
gkorian
Honestly, does anyone believe these fictitious stats? Trippling? In a
quarter?? Give me a break!

~~~
iigs
Heh, you sure don't like appleinsider, do you? :)

Incidentally, given the self inflicted wounds Microsoft has given itself with
vista, and the ability for Mac hardware to run Windows now, should you want
it, it doesn't seem impossible to me at all -- implausible, maybe, but
definitely not unbelievable to me.

